# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] CPC Hardware HS N°4 – Retrogaming – est disponible !

## Doc TB

Que vous ayez (ou non) déjà lu l'intégralité du dernier CPC Hardware N°26 – courrez donc l'acheter si ce n'est déjà fait ! –, nous vous proposons dès maintenant un nouveau hors-série dédié au retrogaming. Le sujet nous a été inspiré par les excellents retours du numéro d'été 2013 (CPC HW N°17), où nous consacrions 14 pages sur le sujet. Beaucoup d'entre vous ont souhaité que nous rentrions dans les détails (en particulier sur l'aspect hardware) et c'est désormais plus de 120 pages d'informations et de décorticages en règle que vous trouverez dans ce nouvel opus !

Nous avons repris chacune des 14 consoles mythiques du siècle dernier en détaillant leur histoire, leurs composants internes, leurs spécificités, leurs accessoires et leurs meilleurs jeux. Nous abordons également le cas des émulateurs, et la façon de les installer proprement. De même, si vous souhaitez faire revivre l'une de ces vieilles consoles, vous trouverez dans ce hors-série nos conseils pour les acheter d'occasion … puis les connecter sur une TV récente.

Au menu donc : l'Atari VCS 2600, les Nintendo NES, Super NES, N64 et Gameboy, les Sega Master System, Game Gear, Mega Drive, Saturn et Dreamcast, la Playstation de Sony, la PC Engine de NEC et l'incontournable Neo Geo de SNK.

Envie de parcourir à nouveau un bon vieux Zelda ou de maraver vos amis à grand coup de Hadoken 16 bits sur le hardware d'origine ? Foncez donc chez votre marchand de journaux…

----------


## von_yaourt

Y a un guide pour faire fonctionner un émulateur Saturn ? Je vais enfin pouvoir jouer à Shining Force 3 ?

Si c'est le cas, TB, je souhaiterais t'épouser.  ::wub::

----------


## shadowproject11

Okay, je le veux.
Il faut donc d'urgence que je me fasse un budget "abo CPC HW"

----------


## dragoncity

Je viens d'appeler 2 PRESSES ils ne l'ont pas...
Est-ce qu'ils vont le recevoir vu que c'est un HS..?
En tout cas la vous avez fait fort...il me tarde de le lire  ::happy2::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Regarde sur www.trouverlapresse.com !

----------


## dragoncity

> Regarde sur www.trouverlapresse.com !


C'est ce que j'avais fait..et j'ai donc appelé autour de chez moi..mais NON..pas reçu...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wabbitt

Amateurs de gros pixels qui piquent les yeux (il faut les appeler rétrogamers, c'est plus classe), à vos porte-monnaies !
Perso, je vais continuer Mad Max, Far Cry 4, et attendre Rise of the Tomb Raider, ou l'on peut compter les brins d'herbe (sauf Mad Max) sans se rincer les yeux au colargol toutes les 5 mn...
 :haha:

----------


## Flad

> Amateurs de gros pixels qui piquent les yeux (il faut les appeler rétrogamers, c'est plus classe), à vos porte-monnaies !
> Perso, je vais continuer Mad Max, Far Cry 4, et attendre Rise of the Tomb Raider, ou l'on peut compter les brins d'herbe (sauf Mad Max) sans se rincer les yeux au colargol toutes les 5 mn...


C'est vachement constructif dis dont.....

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

"Courrez l'acheter"... a l'allure où vous le sortez en démat', c'est pas vraiment la peine... :/

----------


## Guy Moquette

Obsession : n.f. Psychiatrie : pensée, image, idée, doute, crainte, impulsion à caractère involontaire et angoissant, qui s'impose à tous moments à l'esprit du sujet, malgré son caractère absurde reconnu et qui constitue le symptôme essentiel de la névrose obsessionnelle (d'apr. Méd. Biol. t.3 1972 et Man.-Man. Méd. 1980 ; src : lexilogos).

Tu veux en parler à quelqu'un, peut-être ?

----------


## L0ur5

J'ai hâte de mettre les mains dessus  ::wub:: 

(le hors série, hein, pas sur moquette...)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour la bagarre, c'est dehors.

----------


## V10Gil

Un grand merci à la rédac pour ce hors série plus que complet. Je me prends à rêver d'un hors série avec des tests à la Canard PC de ces anciens jeux.

----------


## barbarian_bros

En tant que rétrogamer aguerri j'ai acheté ce soir ce Hors-Série et commencé à le feuilleter.
Un petit regret : encore une publication où retrogaming=consoles... occulter les micros c'est se couper de la plus grosse production vidéoludique des années 80-90... Même si je reconnais que remonter un Apple II et réussir à y lancer un jeu est nettement plus technique que de glisser une cartouche dans une Megadrive.
Peut-être un prochain numéro Hors-Série pour nos micros 8 et 16 bits? 

D'ailleurs pour ceux qui s'intéressent à l'histoire des jeux Micros je recommande '*Insérez la disquette n°2*', ouvrage très complet signé Hoagie, et gratuit.


Petite erreur ou oubli sur le Power Base Converter pour jouer au jeux Master System sur Megadrive : le 1er modèle ne s'adapte que sur la MD1, mais le 2eme modèle s'adapte sur MD2 et sur MD1 grâce à un 'collier' amovible en plastique qui modifie sa courbure :

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Même remarque. Où sont les ordinateurs d'antan?  (bon je parle en tant que joueur qui a commencé sur Amstrad CPC puis Atari 520 STe avant de migrer sur PC donc pas de Madeleines de Proust avec les consoles pour moi!!!)

Merci en tout cas pour le livre "Insérez la disquette n°2" *barbarian_bros*, ça a l'air très exhaustif!  ::):

----------


## barbarian_bros

Petite coquille sur la game boy color :



> "certaines cartouches Game Boy Color ne sont pas compatibles avec les Game Boy noir et blanc on peut les reconnaitre à leur couleur noire et à leur forme légèrement différente"


Il y a 2 types de cartouches GBC :
-Les jeux "Game Boy Dual Mode". La boite ne porte que la mention 'Game Boy Color' sur le côté gauche de la face avant.
Compatibles avec les Game Boy N&B, les cartouches sont les mêmes que les cartouches grises de la Game Boy N&B, mais de couleur Noire (doré à paillettes et gris clair à paillettes pour Pokemon Gold et Silver).
Les jeux utilisent 4 niveaux de gris (ou de vert) sur GB N&B, 4 couleurs sur Super Game Boy, et jusqu'à 56 couleurs sur 32768  sur Game Boy Color  (ou Game Boy Advance, GBA SP ou sur le Game Boy Player de la GameCube).

-Les jeux "Game Boy Color Only". La boite porte la mention 'Game Boy Color' sur le côté gauche de la face avant ainsi que la mention 'Only for Game Boy Color' sur le coin inférieur droit (du moins pour les jeux sortis avant juin 2001). Cartouche translucide, partie supérieure (portant le logo 'Game Boy Color' ) bombée. Les jeux utilisent 56 couleurs sur une palette de 32768, que ce soit sur Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance, GBA SP ou sur le Game Boy Player de la GameCube.)

Cas particulier : Pokemon Pinball, jeu "Game Boy Dual Mode", est officiellement compatible avec les Game Boy N&B, en pratique il ne fonctionnera en N&B que sur Game Boy Pocket (et probablement Game Boy Light) : la forme de la cartouche, avec son vibreur et son compartiment pour une pile, bloque le loquet de verrouillage des Game Boy 'Frigo' (1er modèle), loquet qui empêche de retirer la cartouche quand la console est allumée, supprimé sur les modèles ultérieurs.

Plus de détails  :
Game Boy - Compatibility Chart (Nintendo Consumer Service)

----------


## Narm

Excellent numéro. Mais dans certains cas pourquoi ne pas avoir indiqué que la gen +1 est compatible avec la gen n que vous décrivez : la ps2 et les jeux ps1, le Gameboy Advance avec le Gameboy ?
De même pour la partie émulation, vous vous limitez à celle sur PC ; mais pour les consoles portables, ça aurait pu être intéressant d'aborder celle ci sur nos objets mobiles d'aujourd'hui (Smartphone et tablette).

----------


## Dandu

Game Boy Advance, c'est même pas tous les modèles, le GBA Micro est pas compatible Game Boy  :;):

----------


## AmokK

Toujours rien sur ePresse  ::'(:

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai bien aimé ce numéro aussi. Le contenu était intéressant même si il n'apprenait pas grand chose d'utile ; personnellement, j'aurais préféré des articles (voire des tutos réparation*/restauration*/modding RGB ou dézonage etc) sur les pannes courantes des vieilles consoles plutôt que des infos sur les processeurs mais c'est une question de goût. 
J'ai aussi remarqué un nombre plus important de coquilles qu'à l'accoutumée. Fautes de frappes, phrases coupées, ponctuation absente, mais je chipote (j'en n'ai pas relevées cinquante non plus).

*si vous y pensez pour un autre HS, faites-moi signe, j'ai récemment ressuscité des cartouches NES, une NES, changé la pile interne soudée de la Dreamcast contre un porte-pile, fais repartir un MegaCDII en ressoudant un fusible neuf et je m'apprête à tenter le remplacement de tous les condensateurs de mes deux GameGear découvertes sans vie il y a quelques semaines. J'ai aussi désossé intégralement une PS2, une PSP, une DS, une GBA SP... D'ailleurs pendant que j'y suis, si des canards ont des vieux machins en panne qui traînent quelque part, passez un petit mp.

PS : *le* GameBoy, c'était un running gag hein ? HEIN !

----------


## commodore64

> En tant que rétrogamer aguerri j'ai acheté ce soir ce Hors-Série et commencé à le feuilleter.
> Un petit regret : encore une publication où retrogaming=consoles... occulter les micros c'est se couper de la plus grosse production vidéoludique des années 80-90... Même si je reconnais que remonter un Apple II et réussir à y lancer un jeu est nettement plus technique que de glisser une cartouche dans une Megadrive.
> Peut-être un prochain numéro Hors-Série pour nos micros 8 et 16 bits?


Enfin quelqu'un qui pense comme moi ! ça fait du bien !

Et oui, encore une fois un mag retrogaming 100% pour les consoleux !! et 95% consoles japonaises  ::(:  Mais où sont les premières consoles qui ont amené les jeux vidéo à la maison ? Pong, Vectrex, CBS Colecovision, Mattel Intellivision etc...

Et bien sur comment parler de retrogaming sans évoquer les ordinateurs 8bits!! Commodore, Atari, Amstrad, Thomson, Oric, Apple, Sinclair et j'en passe, il y a tellement à dire sur toutes ces merveilleuses machines !! Et les ordinateurs 16 bits avec Les Amiga et Atari ST !!!

Mais comme on me dit à chaque fois, c'est tellement plus vendeur que de ne parler que de consoles japonaise ! Les vieux ordinateurs n’intéressent que peu de gens (en France) N'est ce pas Mr Canard PC ???

Je garde toujours espoir de voir un jour un magazine HS 100% retrogaming ordi 8/16bits dans la même vaine que votre HS retrogaming consoles.

MAIS JE RÊVE BIEN SUR !!!

Olivier

----------


## Thalack

Je suis tombé sur Retrogamer Collection qui n'a pas l'air trop mal dans son genre :http://retrogamercollection.blogspot.fr/

----------


## JPS

> En tant que rétrogamer aguerri j'ai acheté ce soir ce Hors-Série et commencé à le feuilleter.
> Un petit regret : encore une publication où retrogaming=consoles... occulter les micros c'est se couper de la plus grosse production vidéoludique des années 80-90... Même si je reconnais que remonter un Apple II et réussir à y lancer un jeu est nettement plus technique que de glisser une cartouche dans une Megadrive.
> Peut-être un prochain numéro Hors-Série pour nos micros 8 et 16 bits?


Je comptais me l'acheter, mais en lisant ça... ben non du coup !
Encore l'amalgame retrogaming = vieilles consoles.  ::|: 
Bref, je passe mon chemin.

Merci à toi Barba, tu m'as fait économiser quelques piécettes.  :;):

----------


## devn

Je suis un peu déçu par ce hors série: vous avez trop survolé le sujet en ne reprenant que les infos les plus courantes et les jeux les plus célèbres.

Ca peut intéresser les plus jeunes, mais pour ceux qui ont connu l'époque des consoles cités, ce numéro n'apporte pas grand chose.

----------


## Narm

> Game Boy Advance, c'est même pas tous les modèles, le GBA Micro est pas compatible Game Boy


C'est pas faux. 
Quant à ceux qui se plaignent que le jeux rétro sur PC n'a pas été abordé, c'est juste à cause d'une limitation de place, on aura le droit à hors série faisant la part belle aux Atari et autre Amiga ?  ::trollface::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> C'est pas faux. 
> Quant à ceux qui se plaignent que le jeux rétro sur PC n'a pas été abordé


Attention aux anglicisme... en France un PC ça a toujours été un "IBM PC et Compatible" (Tandy et Amstrad PC compris), chez nous les ST, Amiga, C64, CPC, Apple II et autres n'ont jamais été des PC, mais des 'ordis' ou 'micros' (pour micro-ordinateur, familial et pas 'personnel' ).

----------


## barbarian_bros

Fini de lire ce HS 'rétrogaming'. Malgré mes petites piques précédentes je le trouve globalement de très bonne qualité, excepté quelques coquilles qui n'auraient pas du survivre à une relecture par un membre de MO5.
Et une dernière coquille : la légende 'port cartouche' sur la photo de la NES désigne en fait le port d'extension... le port cartouche en 'peigne' ayant été enlevé pour la photo, il n'en reste que son brochage, qui se trouve à l'extrémité arrière de la carte-mère, non visible sur la photo.

La partie sur les émulateurs m'a bien plu, vu qu'il y avait un moment que je ne me tenais plus à jour (j'utilise toujours ce bon vieux zSNES quand j'ai la flemme de brancher ma SuperFamicom), les photos sont superbes, les articles sont assez justes (malgré les coquilles déjà citées). Le seul problème est qu'en fait ce HS ne traite que des consoles les plus connues, et que le retrogamer confirmé n'y apprendra finalement pas grand chose. Mais ça reste un assez bon guide d'initiation au rétrogaming, et bien moins cher que l'ensemble des anciens numéros de Pix'n'Love.
A quand un volume 2 parlant de la Vectrex, de l'AmigaCD32 ou de la 3DO ?

----------


## AmokK

Et toujours rien sur ePresse, dois-je continuer à surveiller ou c'en est fini d'ePresse/CanardPC Hardware HS ?

----------


## natijah

Pour le Canard PC Hardware c'est plutôt "ça viendra, mais un jour, soyez patients". Souvent quelques semaines. En tout cas on a pas l'impression qu'ils veuillent donner de date précise.

Concernant le Canard PC jeux vidéo:




> Il a déjà été précisé qu'il y avait systématiquement un décalage de quelques jours entre la version papier et la version numérique. Après si certains font semblant de l'avoir oublié pour trouver une raison de s'indigner et que ça les amuse, tant mieux. Mais faut bien qu'on s'en amuse aussi, sinon c'est pas juste.

----------


## AmokK

Merci pour l'info ! La news a quand même été publiée le 26/10 et on est 17/11, quelques jours je veux bien, mais là ça fait quelques semaines :D

----------


## natijah

Je ne veux pas faire mon chieur, quoique si en fait, mais un mois après et toujours rien sur ePresse.

Sinon les boutons "Acheter en numérique" sur cette page sont vraiment sympas: https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/anciens-numeros/

EDIT: Dispo aujourd'hui 30/11!  :^_^:

----------


## Flad

Hop je déterre un peu le truc mais voilà.
J'utilise kega fusion pour rejouer à mes vieux jeux master system. J'ai récemment voulu me refaire l'excellentissime Golden Axe Warrior. Et là problème, alors même qu'en jeu je peux sauvegarder ma partie en parlant au pnj adequat, lorsqe je relance l'émulateur et que je veux charger ma sauvegarde, ben ça marche pô ma pauv' dame.
Quelqu'un saurait me dire s'il y a une manip' particulière à faire dans les config' ou autres ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Et voici le premier DLC (gratuit) au magazine...
Dans la lignée des HS CPC Hardware dédiés au retrogaming, Dandu a concocté un dossier de 7 pages sur la Pippin, la console morte-née du duo Bandaï/Apple.
:






Ca se télécharge sur le non-site de CPC Hardware.

----------

